# Another should I buy a La Pavoni Eurpiccola thread :)



## Tbay1 (Oct 21, 2017)

I have been using my >2015 Gaggia Classic twice daily for well over a year now with inconsistent results, mainly due to the OEM steam wand (I don't want to modify the wand) & due to changing coffee type every 1kg bag through the MK2 Eureka Mignon.....

So with that I have been thinking of buying a new La Pavoni Europiccola Lever Espresso Machine in lieu of the Gaggia. Would this be a wise move for someone who drinks 90% milk based drinks?


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

I think you could have plenty of fun with a second hand La Pav. And if the magic world of lever machines does not 'do it' for you, you have not spent much finding that out, and you will probably get about the same back if you have bought wisely!

I think most La Pav people on here would suggest going up to the Pro for better steaming results.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

In my opinion, an europiccola tuned to the right pressure (0.85 - 0.9 bar) can steam very well. Even better with a single steam tip.

To the OP: the steaming on the La Pavoni is much better than what you get on a Gaggia Classic, even with the upgraded steam wand. I can't comment when equipped with a PID as I never owned one so equipped. Apart from that: what other "issues" are you thinking of solving by moving from a Gaggia Classic to a La Pavoni? I can tell you now that the lever is not a magic wand.


----------



## Tbay1 (Oct 21, 2017)

Batian said:


> I think most La Pav people on here would suggest going up to the Pro for better steaming results.


It is only for two peeps, was thinking smaller one would cut it. I'm not averse to spending ~£399 for a new one, could end up an expensive cool looking ornament if worse comes to worse.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I think for 2 is just right. I'm the only one drinking coffee, so it does the job well for me.

The Pro has a boiler twice the size, so you don't need to refill as often (I need to refill every other 3rd drink, 4th if pushing. reality is that I refill once a day: I make 1 drink a day mom-fri and 2 at the weekend).

The Pro has a pressure gauge so you know what's going on and can tune the pressure easier).

Personally I'd buy either: just look for a bargain. However, I repeat differently: the lever is no silver bullet, and it has its pros and cons, IMHO.


----------



## Tbay1 (Oct 21, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I can tell you now that the lever is not a magic wand.


You've burst my pre-purchase bubble with that statement









Gaggia Classic shot wise 60% of the time, it works every time........









My problem is preparatory inconsistency, and the constant jumping to another type of bean looking for some sort of holy grail miracle bean (not found it yet - I do however like Fazenda beans from Machina)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Tbay1 said:


> You've burst my pre-purchase bubble with that statement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think the Pavoni will solve your inconsistency issues. In fact, it's likely to make it worse. But, if you fancy trying it, there's no reason why not. You can pick up a second hand one here or on eBay, use it and, if you don't like it, sell it on without losing much, if anything at all, in the process.

The whole thing with temperature surfing with the Gaggia Classic didn't work for me. On the Pavoni, you have other issues like overheated group, shot volume, position of the steam wand, swivel of the base, etc etc etc. It requires a very consistent routine and a good grinder to be paired with. It gets better overtime, but it can be a steep learning curve. And on the La Pavoni, the consensus is that the second shot is always better than the first, so choose carefully who you give the first one to.


----------



## Tbay1 (Oct 21, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> The whole thing with temperature surfing with the Gaggia Classic didn't work for me. On the Pavoni, you have other issues like overheated group, shot volume, position of the steam wand, swivel of the base, etc etc etc. It requires a very consistent routine and a good grinder to be paired with. It gets better overtime, but it can be a steep learning curve. And on the La Pavoni, the consensus is that the second shot is always better than the first, so choose carefully who you give the first one to.


Thanks for the detailed reply, I'm making out worse than it is, I do need to improve my tamping skills though. I've have recently bought a Motta coffee distributor and I believe this has improved the shots (could be the placebo affect). I have an IMS comp basket and use 18g timed from the Eureka Mignon on a fine setting. I have a 58mm Tamper and the edge gap in the portafilter was worrying me slightly, not so much since the coffee distributer tool.

My wife can have the first shot, Ladies first an all that


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Also, the Pavoni group is 51mm (or 49mm for pre 2000 ones). You'll need new tamper, new distribution tool, etc etc. You most likely knew this already, but thought I'd mention just in case.


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

Definitely get a La Pavoni .

Just make sure you get a very good grinder and a single whole steaming tip. People make the mistake of skimping on the grinder.


----------



## Tbay1 (Oct 21, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Also, the Pavoni group is 51mm (or 49mm for pre 2000 ones). You'll need new tamper, new distribution tool, etc etc. You most likely knew this already, but thought I'd mention just in case.


I fully understand that, thanks though......gives me an excuse to shop about for other kit to go with it.


----------



## Tbay1 (Oct 21, 2017)

lotuseater said:


> Definitely get a La Pavoni .
> 
> Just make sure you get a very good grinder and a single whole steaming tip. People make the mistake of skimping on the grinder.


The Eureka Mignon Mk2 not the man for the job?


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

Tbay1 said:


> The Eureka Mignon Mk2 not the man for the job?


Dunno no experience of it.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

The Mignon will be fine. But no doubt at some point you'll wonder... "what if I get a 63mm conical burr grinder.... will I get a better tasting cup?" And that's called upgraditus. A disease acquired by visiting this forum


----------



## Tbay1 (Oct 21, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> The Mignon will be fine. But no doubt at some point you'll wonder... "what if I get a 63mm conical burr grinder.... will I get a better tasting cup?" And that's called upgraditus. A disease acquired by visiting this forum


Was thinking a Mahlkonig EK43S would be a nice combo......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will be listing an immaculate La Pavoni professional in a weeks or so time ! Old brass group 49 mm


----------



## Tbay1 (Oct 21, 2017)

Can anyone suggest where to buy one new?


----------



## jt196 (Jan 4, 2012)

I invested in a LaPav EP Xmas time, just before a Niche grinder arrived mid-Jan. The grinder has made a world of difference, as has brushing up on my tamping skills. I'm now getting good shots out of both the GC and the Pav.

Once the grinds are in the portfilter, I get a 3D printed funnel/stirring rim on the PF, stir the grinds, tap the side of the PF, tap it on the counter. I've got a cheapo distribution/levelling tool that I use, then tamp with a Motta comp tamper. All this takes less than a minute. Since I've been doing this, I've noticed a huge improvement in shot quality. As gleaned over this last month, I think the combo of a dialled in grinds from a good grinder and tamping techniques are the bulk of the job done.

Got my LP second hand from Facebook marketplace for £150. Have since modded the pressure and added a VST screen and basket. Personally, with hindsight, I think if you went down the grinder + bottomless PF route - get your tamping technique up to scratch on the GC, you may find you're able to get a lot more out of the machine.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

jt196 said:


> Got my LP second hand from Facebook marketplace for £150. Have since modded the pressure and added a VST screen and basket.


VST? Do you mean IMS?


----------



## Tbay1 (Oct 21, 2017)

Well it arrived today from Amazon.it, taken about 8 shots to get it setup with my 4 week old beans.....

Really liking the machine its a great piece of kit and is making a good shot, work in progress I guess.


----------

